# Jamis Quest info needed



## joey_the_thinker (Feb 23, 2005)

i've been kinda intrigued by bicycle magazines best buy of the jamis quest, anyone out there riding this rig.....i was kinda ready to pull the trigger on a giant ocr 1 alum until i read their review....now i have option axiety.....and to add more to the mix , the lemond tourmalet was thrown at me also.....this is my first road bike purchase in quite awhile, so any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jacksonpt (Aug 9, 2005)

joey_the_thinker said:


> i've been kinda intrigued by bicycle magazines best buy of the jamis quest, anyone out there riding this rig.....i was kinda ready to pull the trigger on a giant ocr 1 alum until i read their review....now i have option axiety.....and to add more to the mix , the lemond tourmalet was thrown at me also.....this is my first road bike purchase in quite awhile, so any input would be greatly appreciated.


I know this is an old thread, but in case you are still considering...

I've got an 05 Quest. I really like the bike... not the best deal on the planet, but not a ripoff either. I love the feel of steel, that's the main reason why I went with this bike. The 105 stuff is nice, the easton wheels feel very fast. I've had bad luck with the tires, but I'm not sure if it's the tires or just me. I'd recommend it, though I have no experience with any of the other bikes you mentioned.


----------

